# bottom fishing



## scas651 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm new to offshore wreck fishing. What's the best way to rig live bait? Or are

jigs preferable? Will have an 8 and a10 yr old with us need setup they can fish with. Thank you.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The best way for them is cut bait and a 2 hook circle hook rig with the weight on the bottom. For you use a slip lead and a 4' leader and a circle hook 5/0 for snapper and 7/0 to 9/0 for grouper.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size boat are you fishing from?


----------



## scas651 (Feb 21, 2009)

21'cc Wellcraft 175 ocean pro furuno electronics.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shrimp work but you have them stollen more times than not because of all the bait stealers.

Cut bait, squid, octopus,half cigar minnows and herring.


----------



## scas651 (Feb 21, 2009)

pulled up a local dive shop gps info on wrecks/reef's 10 miles and closer. figured we would try the mass if we dont get ran over lol.And list had several 5-9 range that claimed large fish concentration.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

You might want to try the Russian Freighter. It has been good to me for bottom fishing. Try squid on a 3' fluorocarbon leader with #5 circle hook, use live bait if you can find some and 6oz slide weight above your swivel.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

For wreck fishing the weight on the bottom works the best. Your not going to always stay on the bottom but may need to come up several feet to avoid trash fish. Circle hooks are required for reef fish as well as a venting tool and a de-hooker.

Fishing shallower waters that you will be on the bottom I fish a Carolina rig. An egg weight is on the line and I use a 3-4' leader with hook and bait.

There are lots of good web sites with details of both type rigs, just google them up.

Good luck, good fishing.


----------



## scas651 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks we will give it a try. As long as the boys have a good time its worth it.


----------

